# copying the /directory to /dev/md0

## rommel

i just created a raid array and want to migrate the / directory to the new /dev/md0 but i have a question.

can i format the raid array usinf rieserfs even thought the root is now on ext3...will it work?...or would they both have to be the same

----------

## arkane

I don't know alot about raid, but it's information... your not migrating the entire filesystem, your only migrating the files and directories.  if you do a cp -aR or tar it up and dump it then it should be filesystem independent.

----------

